# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 6.5] Rcupration d'un BLOB Oracle 10g

## xanadu78

dans un script, nous avons dclar une variable Blob



```

```

a s'excute mais ne renseigne pas la variable lb_pdf alors qu'une ligne existe bien pour ce critre.

avez- vous une ide?
la compatibilit entre Oracle 10g et PB 6.5 est elle en cause ?
merci d'avance au ventuels posteurs

----------

